# Looking for Meet-Ups in Salvaterra dos Magos



## GailOsprey (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi! I'm a 27 yr old doctor playing frustrated housewife right now! I can't work until my lingo is up-to scratch... but I definately need to start getting to know people in the area! British, Portuguese or otherwise... 

Ideally i'd love someone to practice my Portuguese with however just some plain old being social will do before i murder my 2nd half while spending 24/7 with him 


Wide interests ... would love to meet up over a coffee/glass of wine/beer! Living in Muge, Salvaterra dos Magos and I have a car (i don't expect to find many other ex-pats or such in my 2000 inhabitant village  )

Get in touch

_G


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi
I don't know how far you will be from us when we move but we are coming to Portugal on 12 th October to live. We will be in Sao martinho do Porto. I'm a critical care nurse but on maternity leave at the moment. Would love to continue nursing once have learnt the language if the opportunities are there. What's brought you to Portugal? I have two little ones, 3 1/2 years and 3 months old. 
How you finding life in Portugal?


----------



## GailOsprey (Apr 12, 2011)

j-lo-78 said:


> Hi
> I don't know how far you will be from us when we move but we are coming to Portugal on 12 th October to live. We will be in Sao martinho do Porto. I'm a critical care nurse but on maternity leave at the moment. Would love to continue nursing once have learnt the language if the opportunities are there. What's brought you to Portugal? I have two little ones, 3 1/2 years and 3 months old.
> How you finding life in Portugal?


Hey J-Lo, an exciting time isn't it! I can only imagine the extra fuss with the wee ones  You'll probably be around an hour away from us having had a quick google map. We came here cause my other half's Portuguese and after 9 1/2 years in the UK had had enough. To be fair, so had I. Since we've arrived its rained a grand total of 2 days in 2 months and its still 29-30 degrees most days despite summer being 'over'... quite a nice change! Not quite sure how different nursing is, but imagine it to be pretty similar. As far as I'm aware Portugal employs quite a lot of overseas docs... and I'm hoping that with the economy the way it is its more likely people will leave to go back home than stay... leaving some nice job opportunities. That's the hope anyway  At the very least I know they are happy to employ foreign medical staff! My current backward-child manner of speaking means I'm quite a long way off a job yet! 

If you need any advice once you land, or just someone to talk at, feel free to give me a shout. Since the other half is Portuguese I might be able to help a bit more. The only downside I've found so far is going from a nice social network to just me and my partner- but with the kids you've probably got a nice opener into the local community! 

Good luck with the packing and organizing in the next week or so! All the best & have a great adventure!!!


----------

